# SUMMER SPECIES COMP - OTHER FRESHWATER ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the thread for entering your *BIG FRESHIES* entries into for the AKFF Summer Species Competition.

SPONSORED BY ETTALONG BAIT AND TACKLE








Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Freshwater species entered must be minimum 60 cm size and must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2009..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS

Good luck


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey what a great idea for a comp , species comp , great idea , makes it very interesting , however Adrian has a handicap of fishing blindfolded in his bathtub for bass , the bugger would still catch bass even then :? :?


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Not that I really want to do this, but.......

Angler Name -Granpop
Size of Fish - 62 cm
Location Caught Lake Burley Griffin
Tackle - Starlo Stix Squidgy Spin Xtreme, Daiwa Exceler 1500 reel, 4lb fireline, 6lb Vanish trace and a CHUBBY 
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions Overcast with light breeze
Other Lure dragged thru a weedbed and carp pounced on it as it came into clear water


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Angler Name - Wayne Dunkley
Size of Fish - 63cm Saratoga
Location Caught - Hinze Dam
Tackle - 8lb Fireline, 12lb leader, light spin outfit
Lure - Atomic Hardz shallow diver
Conditions - Windy so I got into a little bay out of the wind.
Other - First ever toga landed and only the third that I have hooked up to. Photos taken on my phone as I forgot the camera.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Angler Name : Paffoh
Size of Fish : 66cm Murray Cod ( Being moddest on size here, took off a cm or two )
Location Caught : FangACT Cod opening weekend - Lake Burrinjuck, NSW 2008
Tackle : TD Advantage 7' rod, TD Advantage 2500 reel, 8lb Nitlon braid, 12lb FC Rock leader
Bait/Lure etc : Trolling a Custom Crafted Hammerhead ( Purple with red stripes )
Conditions : 10 - 50kmph wind gusts, borderline ridiculously dangerous, up to 1m waves present.
Other : No measuring device, in the conditions mentioned above I was tempting fate just being out ( Was fishing in the FangACT Cod opening event, awaiting results as we speak / type ). Trolled said lure over a drop off that went from 6m to 34m ( Top picture ), just when I started thinking OMFG this is too scary the rod buckled over. Battle was short and the fish released as fast as possible, had to bring it on deck though to remove a well hooked treble and gain some sort of photographic security ( Could not fit its enormous gut and girth in the frame! ).


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Caught this Barra at Lake Awoonga QLD on 21/2/09 while on a trip with AdrianK and Dru.
Hooked her just on full dark with a big storm brewing on the horizon on a squidgy slick rig 130mm in parrakeet colour (fluoro mardi gra colour).
Using a Shimano BC200 baitcaster teamed up with a cheap ($30) Shimano aspire rod in 4-8kg. Running 30lb braid and 50lb 10X leader.
Overall length = 84.5cm
She jumped a couple of times and gave me a nice little sleigh ride before her picture and release.


----------

